# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  ایجاد تسک در جانگو

## Hamed_razor

سلام
دوستان من سوالی از جنگو دارم, چطور میشه مثلا یک متود رو هر یک ساعت صدا زد
یعنی مثلا من بگم همیشه برنامه من هر یک ساعت بره دیتابیس رو چک بکنه
یا حالا هر چی 
که دوستان celery معرفی کردن,  ولی نتونستم جوابم رو ازش بگیرم چون کلا توی پایتون و جنگو تازه وارد هستم به مشکل خوردم
اگر من رو بیشتر راهنمایی کنید واقعا ممنون میشم

----------


## amin_mirr

celery کاملترین راه هست. در موردش بیشتر تحقیق کنید یا به طور مشخص بگید مشکلتون چی هست
من django-periodically رو هم دیدم ولی باهاش کار نکردم

----------

